# Coding Network?



## karen57 (Jan 12, 2014)

I recently received the e-mail from AAPC about job opportunities with The Coding Network.  Many of the past posts about working for this company seem very negative.  Does anyone have any feedback they would be willing to share?

Thanks very much,

Karen


----------



## Debra (Feb 4, 2014)

I have been working with them for about 2 years and I haven't had any problems. The work may or may not be steady, but everyone has been very nice and helpful. I would recommend.


----------



## KatHopkins (Feb 11, 2014)

My current employer contracted some coding out to them a few years back...they did an fine job, and were pleasant to deal with.   I would certainly consider working for them if I needed more hours.


----------

